# iPad + Velcro



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a terrific little video.... I don't think I'll be attaching mine to the oven, however.... 

http://www.apple.com/ipad/velcro/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - note the tiny little warning at the bottom left of the screen - "do not attempt". Wise words!!


----------

